# anybody used coral glue on the glass?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I need to attach acrylic top the glass under water and can not use silicon, but I was told by one engineer (long time ago) that using these clues can crack the glass.
Any opinions?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

sig said:


> I need to attach acrylic top the glass under water and can not use silicon, but I was told by one engineer (long time ago) that using these clues can crack the glass.
> Any opinions?


Could you not use the gel super glue  I have glued plastic to the glass with it underwater.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Probably, I can but I think it produces even more high temperature that these glues and I need to clue big piece

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Greg, your best bet is to use a very clean glass surface and silicone - all the tank manufacturers do the same.

I don't know about using coral glue for the purpose - it would probably be very brittle and come off too easily from the glass.

Is it an overflow box that you're trying to attach?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Super glue/ Cyanoacrylate glues will not break glass. We use it all the time on mirrors and we even use an accelerator and nothing ever breaks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Greg, your best bet is to use a very clean glass surface and silicone - all the tank manufacturers do the same.
> 
> I don't know about using coral glue for the purpose - it would probably be very brittle and come off too easily from the glass.
> 
> Is it an overflow box that you're trying to attach?


Yes, I just want to keep box steady in place, before using silicon.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> Super glue/ Cyanoacrylate glues will not break glass. We use it all the time on mirrors and we even use an accelerator and nothing ever breaks.


Thanks K, will do it.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

